# Question about using someone elses RCI reservation



## Bonnie_Raitt (Sep 27, 2008)

We are considering buying a reservation made by another party for a unit we want to stay at during the holidays.  There is no availability anywhere for the dates we need.  He has e-mailed me his confirmation with the resort and says he will meet us there at check-in to show his id.  He will check-in using his id and introduce us as friends staying with him in the unit.  We will give the resort our credit card number for incidentals.  After doing this we will pay him and he will be on his way.

The confirmation states that only the person named can request a guest certificate and can't receive any money for doing so.

He would like us to send him a post dated check now for 1/2 of the agreed amount.  We will replace that check upon move-in.  We are concerned that we will show  up at the resort and he will not, leaving us with no place to stay.  We are also concerned that if his name is still on the reservation, he could go to the resort and get additional keys during our stay there and enter the room.  It seems like he could also charge incidentals to the room on our credit card.

Any suggestions how this could be accomplished without any problems for either side of the transaction?

Thanks, we are new at this.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 27, 2008)

What the seller is doing is clearly against RCI rules and you could very well end up with nothing.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 27, 2008)

If this is an RCI guest certificate, and it's in your name, what am I missing???


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Sep 27, 2008)

Is it legal to reimburse him for his exchange fee and the cost of the guest certificate to transfer it to us?


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Sep 27, 2008)

nightnurse613 said:


> If this is an RCI guest certificate, and it's in your name, what am I missing???



He doesn't seem willing to give us a guest certificate and put it in our name, that is why we are concerned.


----------



## janej (Sep 27, 2008)

It cost $59 to get a guest certificate.  He might just want to save the money.  But even if you have the guest certificate in your name, he still has full control over the week.  Don't do it if are concerned.


----------



## rsnash (Sep 27, 2008)

Insist on the guest certificate and tell him you'll pay for it. If you are renting an exchange, which is against the rules, you will be _persona non grata _to the resort and yes, he could get keys and do everything else you are concerned about. Be honest and tell him you got advice on TUG and that you are sure he wouldn't do those bad things, it is better for your peace of mind. Here's another thing to worry about, another person could show up to check in with the same deal from him, or perhaps they have a guest certificate in someone else's name already?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 27, 2008)

Just imagine standing in front of Judy Judy and explaining how he didn't show up to check you into his unit and how he cashed your postdated check as you were waiting for him at "your hotel". 

This is not a good deal.  It is against the RCI rules.  You would not have a leg to stand on with the local police if it went sour.  The resort would just boot you all (you and him) to the curb.  How would it look to your kids?  And it is all because you want ONLY this vacation at this resort for that week?

Not worth it to me but that is just me.

Added info:  I had a "funny" situation with a internet friend who pulled a fast one on the front desk staff.  The staff (with security) helped them MOVE out at 11:30PM to their correct unit - if they hadn't voluntarily moved, the staff had the police on speed dial to put them off resort property.  Even after checkin, things could still go badly for your family.  Plus, this family was now known for the entire week by staff.


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Sep 27, 2008)

rsnash said:


> Insist on the guest certificate and tell him you'll pay for it. If you are renting an exchange, which is against the rules, you will be _persona non grata _to the resort and yes, he could get keys and do everything else you are concerned about. Be honest and tell him you got advice on TUG and that you are sure he wouldn't do those bad things, it is better for your peace of mind. Here's another thing to worry about, another person could show up to check in with the same deal from him, or perhaps they have a guest certificate in someone else's name already?



So if we can get a guest certificate in only our name from him, can he cancel that guest certificate and then later get another one in another name?  If it is in our name, can he show up and get the resort to give him keys to the unit and/or go to the restaurant and gift shops and start charging things to the room, which is now only in our name?


----------



## Karen G (Sep 27, 2008)

Have you talked with the seller on the phone or are you just communicating by email?  You might get a better idea of what & who you are dealing with if you had a personal chat with him.  Does he live in the same city where the timeshare is located?  Or is he staying at another timeshare in the vicinity at the exact same time you want to stay there since he wants to check you in under his reservation?

As others have warned, it is against RCI rules to do what the seller is trying to do.  You will have no rights or recourse if you go ahead with this and it doesn't work out the way you hope it will. You will be dealing with someone who seems happy to break the rules so it's up to you to decide if you can trust or believe him.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 27, 2008)

Guest certificates from either RCI or II are for the use of the owner/exchangers guests. "Guest" for most people means friend or relatives. Not someone you meet thru a internet ad for using your TS exchange.  

 They are not legal to rent.


----------



## Dave M (Sep 27, 2008)

And what's the risk to you? 

As alluded to above, you get to the resort to check in and the resort, which has been advised that the week was sold to you (don't ask me how resorts find this out, but they sometimes do). Then in accordance with the resort's agreement with RCI, the resort refuses to let you check in, even if you have a Guest Certificate. Thus, you'll have no place to stay.

Is that likely to happen? Probably not. But is it worth it to take the risk?


----------



## skimble (Sep 29, 2008)

Bonnie_Raitt said:


> So if we can get a guest certificate in only our name from him, can he cancel that guest certificate and then later get another one in another name?  If it is in our name, can he show up and get the resort to give him keys to the unit and/or go to the restaurant and gift shops and start charging things to the room, which is now only in our name?



The answer to your question here is yes.  He CAN change the reservation name on a guest certificate.   Guest certificates are for friends, gifts, and donations.  RCI has this rule in place for good reason.  If people booked weeks for rental purposes, there'd be profiteering all over and that would ruin the nature of trading.    
I agree with Dave.  Don't do it.


----------



## geekette (Sep 29, 2008)

Smells bad.  I would not do business with this person.  You could be left with no where to sleep.


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Karen G (Sep 29, 2008)

Apparently you have decided to go ahead with this trip. I think all the advice you've been given still stands.  If you are paying the guy for this exchange you and he are violating RCI rules.

Please post when it's all over and let us know what happened.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 29, 2008)

Bonnie_Raitt said:


> This person told us today that he called RCI and had a Gift certificate issued in our names. Does this address any of the concerns that have been voiced here? Thanks
> 
> BR



Since you apparently use your real name as your user name on TUG, RCI now has all the info. they need to look up your GC and confiscate the exchange as well as the owner's deposit.  Even with a GC, RCI does not allow exchanges to be rented and now they have all the info. they need to do something about it.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 29, 2008)

rsnash or any Tugger: Do you think I am risking something:  Have two units reserved in my name for a family reunion at the same resort; however one of the units will be occupied by my son and wife for the weekend only then we will take over the unit for the balance of the week and the rest of family will stay in the other unit.  Am I technically breaking RCI rules?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 29, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> rsnash or any Tugger: Do you think I am risking something:  Have two units reserved in my name for a family reunion at the same resort; however one of the units will be occupied by my son and wife for the weekend only then we will take over the unit for the balance of the week and the rest of family will stay in the other unit.  Am I technically breaking RCI rules?



Only if you are renting the units to them - if they are your guests, you should be fine.  When you check in, just add their names to the reservation.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 29, 2008)

Cathyb, I don't see any problem with what you've described.  I assume you will be there for check-in and you'll be checking in for both units. You are all family.  We've taken family and friends on timeshare vacations with us where we've had 2 or 3 units reserved in our names.  Upon check-in we just let the front desk know who is staying in which unit and there has never been a problem.


----------



## Bonnie_Raitt (Sep 29, 2008)

Karen G said:


> Apparently you have decided to go ahead with this trip. I think all the advice you've been given still stands.  If you are paying the guy for this exchange you and he are violating RCI rules.
> 
> Please post when it's all over and let us know what happened.



Actually we are *not* going to go ahead with this transaction.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks Denise


----------



## geekette (Sep 30, 2008)

Bonnie_Raitt said:


> Actually we are *not* going to go ahead with this transaction.  Thanks for your help!



Might I also assume that you are not THE Bonnie Raitt?  If you ARE, then you should know that you are one of my favorite musicians.

Back to the topic, you should be able to find a legitimate rental that greatly decreases your risk.  A contract can establish all the terms and conditions, and if you want, you could insist on escrow, which you might have to pay for yourself.  I've never used it for a rental, but I think it's $50ish.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 30, 2008)

geekette said:


> Might I also assume that you are not THE Bonnie Raitt?  If you ARE, then you should know that you are one of my favorite musicians.



_"That ain't no way to treat a renter ...."_


----------

